# Building Insurance



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

I have just taken delivery of an apartment in Paphos and am trying to sort out my buildings insurance. Does anybody have a rebuilding cost per m2 as the RICS offers in the UK? Any help would be much appreciated


----------

